# W.W. Grainger (Troy-Bilt tomahawk) chipper parts



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a W.W. Grainger Tomahawk wood chipper that I bought from Troy-Bilt around 1980 in one of their marketing experiments. Troy-Bilt started selling the same model the next year with red paint (mine is green) and the Troy-Bilt name all over it. It is a fantastic machine but now 23 years later, I need parts. Engine parts I can get anywhere, it's the chipper blade and shredder knives that I need and don't really know where to get. Since W.W. Grainger was bought by Troy-Bilt and then Troy-Bilt was aquired by MTD, is MTD my source for parts? The current MTD line shows nothing like what I own, but I know that Troy-Bilt sold similar models to mine for several years. Is any part of Troy-Bilt separate from MTD? Does anyone know if W.W. Grainger still exists? Many thanks for any info you can give me!

Joe


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe, Post or send me the model number and the parts and I'll check or better yet if you have a parts breakdown with numbers let us know what you need. I will see if they are still available from MTD. My business email is [email protected]. Tony


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

One Member helping another.... You guys would make ANDY proud!!!!


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Just curious. I posted on this thread yesterday with a suggestion or two and so did one or two others. None of these posts are here anymore so what happened to them?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm curious too, as I had responded to one of them and my responce is gone also. Maybe the electrons leaked out on the floor under Andy's computer


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Chipper parts*

I'm still looking for the manual to get the part #s. I'll post 'em when I get 'em. Thanks all for the suggestions!


----------

